# RCK60-24B mower deck



## augwest2657 (12 mo ago)

i have an older rck60-24b belly mower that has the center pulley messed up due to a bearing failure. My serial number is lower and uses center pulley K5761-33520 with the collar spacer
k5763-33520 could i switch to center pulley k5371-33520 higher serial number and not use the the collar spacer? i already have this pulley and it is just a little longer shaft but everything else looks the same. any help appreciated thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello augwest2657, welcome to the tractor forum.

If I understand your question correctly, you are wanting to cause a drive pulley misalignment, just a little bit? Is this correct? Maybe you can shim the gearbox up with washers and get proper alignment?


----------



## augwest2657 (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello augwest2657, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, you are wanting to cause a drive pulley misalignment, just a little bit? Is this correct? Maybe you can shim the gearbox up with washers and get proper alignment?


----------



## augwest2657 (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello augwest2657, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, you are wanting to cause a drive pulley misalignment, just a little bit? Is this correct? Maybe you can shim the gearbox up with washers and get proper alignment?


----------



## augwest2657 (12 mo ago)

I didn't post my repy correctly a few days ago. I'm not trying to cause a misalignment. On the parts diagram there are 2 gearboxes shown for the same rck60-24b the only difference I see in the parts are a different pulley on one that uses a spacer on top of the mower deck bearing and a different pulley a little longer that eliminates this deck spacer. Just hoping someone would know for sure


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

augwest2657 said:


> I didn't post my repy correctly a few days ago. I'm not trying to cause a misalignment. On the parts diagram there are 2 gearboxes shown for the same rck60-24b the only difference I see in the parts are a different pulley on one that uses a spacer on top of the mower deck bearing and a different pulley a little longer that eliminates this deck spacer. Just hoping someone would know for sure


Can you attach both of the parts breakdowns to the thread so we can see what you are asking about?.


----------

